# Blood Clots/Stroke



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

I have just received the following email and as I would have been absolutely clueless about recognizing a stroke victim I thought that it would be worthwhile posting it for any others who might find it useful.

I know that there are a number of M/Hs on here who are medically qualified and if they think that this post is wrong in any way or think that it might cause any harm please let me know and I will remove it.

Blood Clots/Stroke - They Now Have a Fourth Indicator, the Tongue.

STROKE: Remember The 1st Three Letters....S.T.R.

STROKE IDENTIFICATION:
A neurologist says that if he can get to a stroke victim within 3 hours he can totally reverse the effects of a stroke... totally. He said the trick was getting a stroke recognized, diagnosed, and then getting the patient medically cared for within 3 hours, which is tough.

RECOGNIZING A STROKE
Sometimes symptoms of a stroke are difficult to identify. Unfortunately, the lack of awareness spells disaster. The stroke victim may suffer severe brain damage when people nearby fail to recognize the symptoms of a stroke

REMEMBER THE '3' STEPS - *"STR"*
Now doctors say a bystander can recognize a stroke by asking three simple questions:
S * Ask the individual to SMILE.
T * Ask the person to TALK and SPEAK A SIMPLE SENTENCE (Coherently) (i.e. It is sunny out today)
R * Ask him or her to RAISE BOTH ARMS.
If he or she has trouble with ANY ONE of these tasks, call 999 immediately and describe the symptoms to the dispatcher.

New Sign of a Stroke -------- Stick out Your Tongue
NOTE: Another 'sign' of a stroke is this: Ask the person to 'stick' out his tongue.. If the tongue is 'crooked', if it goes to one side or the other, that is also an indicaton of a stroke.
A cardiologist says if everyone who gets this e-mail sends it to 10 people; you can bet that at least one life will be saved.

Brian


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

This is an excellent post. 

2 things I would add.

CVA, or a stroke, can present like hypoglycaemia., or the other way round, frequently the signs and symptoms are similar.

CVA or a cerebral vascular accident is common. I would like to suggest that each memeber of this forum attend a 2 hour session run on behalf of the British Heart Foundation, which basically teaches CPR. This, and a mobile phone with 999 on it are the 2 most vital life savers we have.


oh and this is the third thing, please bear in mind that any or all the symtoms can be missing, or too subtle to recognise easily, just because, for instance an individual can move all four limbs and speak proper ( like wot I does) doesnt preclude the chance of a stroke having occurred. Those of us, ( please note US ) whom smoke, or have, consume more than a modicum of alcofrol, are overweight and sedit..seditint....dont exercise much, have a fatty diet, and ....important....have a family history of CVA or CHD, are at serious risk...oh crap, Ive got no chance)..




oh, to qualify my reply, 



bandaid. BSc. Cardiology, Bsc Paramedic Studies, Emergency Care Practitioner, Clinical Tutor, ....blah, blah, blah......basically I have a fair idea of what I drivel on about medically.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

All agreed except (hopefully this won't muddy the waters) as I have posted before the British Stroke Association use *'FAST'*

_*"the test for a stroke its called FAST you ask them to smile and raise each arm in turn and respond to a simple question.

Facial weakness - can the person smile? Has their mouth or eye drooped? 
Arm weakness - can the person raise both arms? 
Speech problems - can the person speak clearly and understand what you say? "*_

The T stands for time as in Time to call 999

Anyone wanting a poster or a wallet sized reminder can download one from their website 
>HERE<


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I wish that i had known this earlier.
Father in law had a stroke six months ago and is now in a care home.
Hospital did not diagnose it until a day later.

Dave P


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

bandaid said:


> This is an excellent post.
> 
> 2 things I would add.
> 
> ...


Its no good using medical terms to morons like me (hypoglycaemia).

You lost me almost immediately, common fault amongst the medical profession is to believe that we all understand medispeak.

My vocabulary consists of sore throat, cough and bucket kicking! :lol:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Stroke/TIA*

 Yes, thanks for that. Wish I'd known it 5 years ago. On a business trip woke up in my hotel one morning with a funny pins and needles thing all down one side of my face, and an arm and a leg. Had read somewhere that this was the signs of a possible heart attack. Was scared stiff, but got up, started to wash, clean teeth, shave etc. and gradually it all passed even though I felt a bit tired. So I thought 'OK, scare over' and carried on with my days work. It was impossible to delegate anyway, I was responsible for getting 600 people on and off a cruise ship sharp like. Later in the day, I got some pain in my right leg whilst driving, so got a colleague to drive. End of strory I thought. Did notice that I got tired very easily, and became extremely irritated over the slightest thing - me! who was renowned for my patience and tolerance! Then I noticed that my sight was becoming blurred. Thought I'd better go to the optic
cian, so a few days later I did. He diagnosed the TIA, because in the mean time my retina had become detached.
Moral of this story - as advised here, act quickly and don't ignore the symptoms; or like me you'll end up with no memory, no concentration, an awful character and very impaired physical ability.
Still, since then I do lead a quieter but normal life with the help of medication.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

The importance of getting medical help if someone is suffering symptoms such as Eddied described above cannot be over emphasised. 

More and more hospitals are using clot-busting treatment (thrombolysis) for the treatment of strokes. If after carrying out some tests the use of such medication is indicated, an initial burst of the drug will be injected into a vein in the arm and the rest of the dose given slowly via a drip.

Although stroke thrombolysis is widely used in the States and Europe, it is only slowly being taken up in the UK. It has been estimated that one in nine people can be prevented from suffering any disability, while the drug will significantly reduce the long-term effects for others. But the earlier it is given the better. 'Time is brain'. 

Just before Christmas a cross channel ferry that had just left port was turned round and returned to Dover with a lady passenger on board who had suddenly produced symptoms of a stroke. On arrival at the dock an ambulance was waiting to take her to the Kent & Canterbury hospital where the clot busting treatment was given. She was later featured on local TV showing no ill effects of having had a stroke. It could have been a different story for that lady if the ferry had not done an about turn in the channel.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> Its no good using medical terms to morons like me (hypoglycaemia).
> 
> You lost me almost immediately, common fault amongst the medical profession is to believe that we all understand medispeak.
> 
> My vocabulary consists of sore throat, cough and bucket kicking! :lol:


Sorry Geez,
I unreservedly aplogise, Spacerunner, I have given So many Medics So many b*llockings for exactly what I have done, I should have thought about it, and If I do post medical stuff again, I will remember your reply. Sorry once more.

Hypo......diabetics cos they cant control stuff like what other can, either endd up with too much ( hyper) or too little ( hypo) sugar. Hyoglycaemia is a diabetic in a too little sugar crisis.

Also, more and more Paramedics are now using Thrombolytics in the daily course of their duties. I recall vividly watching a Heart Attack ECG suddenly dissapear whilst giving the Clot buster. Seriously impressive. The only downside was trying to make the bloke realise he still needed to go to hospital.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

bandaid said:


> [
> 
> Hypo......diabetics cos they cant control stuff like what other can, either endd up with too much ( hyper) or too little ( hypo) sugar. Hyoglycaemia is a diabetic in a too little sugar crisis.
> 
> l.


  So is that one or two spoons of glycaemia then, with your tea.


----------

